# Dawn of War II Update



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

*Tyranids confirmed*


















Extended intro video here.

Interview at the Games Convention in Leipzig:


> The Tyranid swarm is a single organism, not an army of individuals. Defensive "meat shields" of disposable creatures protect powerful specialists. These specialists also serve as conduits for the guiding Hive Mind, empowering the smaller units and making them more effective
> 
> Players will actually see the swarm change tactics and behavior as it comes under the guidance of these synapse creatures.





> We'll be showing off one of the single-player missions of Dawn of War II. In it, your Space Marines are raiding a Tyranid Hive in a desperate attempt to aid a mentor hovering near death. It's a grim battle in a creepy, claustrophobic environment.





> all of the armies that we have announced will be playable in multiplayer, including the Space Marines, Orks, Eldar and of course, the Tyranids!


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

My question is: Is Chaos still in this game?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Nids hell yes that will be awesome


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

same question here


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!

I like my Tyrnaids army but can never play them online  But now I can!!! 

OMG!!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

most probally not


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the other races will just be non-playable races in the "Campaign" but I'm kind of disappointed that so far, we'll only be able to play as Space Marines in the campaign.

Then again, it would be hard to do the other races with as much depth k:

Can't wait to see some vids of those badasses though.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Will the Guard be in the game, do you think?


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

Perhaps in some kind of cameo, ala Vanilla Dawn of War, by being a PDF or perhaps some kind of purchase-able auxiliaries.

I doubt they'll be a full blown race in DOW:II till an expansion though.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

"all of the armies that we have announced will be playable in multiplayer, including the Space Marines, Orks, Eldar and of course, the Tyranids!"

That suggests to me that there are more armies to be announced. The fact that he says all the armies they have _announced_...instead of just saying all the armies. But then again, I could be reading that wrong. Perhaps he was clarifying that they were the only ones and that not all armies would be in the game


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome, Cant wait for this shit to get to the stores, 
I'm addicted to it:gamer2:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

'Nids... Now that's good news.

I'm seriously considering getting DoW2 when it comes out, presuming my out-of-date computer can cut it. I haven't even thought about getting Soulstorm, as I'm not keen on the flyers, and lots of people negative opinions and I wasn't thinking much about DoW2 due to the fact it seemed a bit different to my current DoW 'experience'. Though I have to say most of the changes appear to fit with my playstyle...


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok done, but yaaaaaaaaaa bids for the win ^^


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Tyranids would be my second army choice should I ever 'complete' my current Ultramarine force. Playing them in DoWII would be cool. I've seen the actual £100 set for £75, 3 Carnifexes... Hmm...

/EDIT: That trailer just reaffirms why a CGI 40K movie would be awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Beenburnt -beat me to it.

To be honest, I'd like the return of the Linear Campaigns again - but tbh, having Multiple paths would be nice - for example, you make a choice - for example, find the hidden relic, and secure a really good equipable item, and take you along a side path, or just complete the vanilla route. Eh I'm speculating here. 

Still, never have I been so excited for a game like this since the original.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

DOW2 Looks to be shaping up to be better than the originals, i doubt they will throw all races into the first release, dow2 (expansion) im sure is already being worked on. 
Nids look very cool,cant wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ever wondered what a real-life Rhino would look like?*

Check this out: 

http://www.thq-games.com/uk/features/show/4090 


> To celebrate the coming launch of Dawn of War II we’ve teamed up with Games Workshop to recreate a life-sized replica of the Rhino Space Marine transport vehicle from the Warhammer 40,000 universe.





> This ambitious project will see a British army FV432 tank go under the knife. Used by armed forces around the world since 1960, the FV432 weighs 15.3 tons and is designed to carry twelve equipped troops into battle. We won’t be filling this Dawn Of War II tank conversion with Space Marines, but we will be making use of this generous interior space by installing a bank of high-end gaming rigs.





> The completed Rhino will be making its public debut at Games Workshop Games Day 2008 at the Birmingham NEC on 14th September.


*Pics:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/thqgames/sets/72157606822007979/


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am fairly sure that Chaos will still be in DoW2. Man I can't wait for that game!!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

will be interesting to see how they overcome the side doors problem! they will have to be cosmetic,but even so it shows some of the flaws in the Rhino design.
Kinda wish i had bought a ticket now , would have been worth the trip just to see the life size rhino!




Fluff'Ead said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.thq-games.com/uk/features/show/4090
> *Pics:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/thqgames/sets/72157606822007979/


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

we are so screwed.....
(not balanced  )


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to say i'm not happy with Chaos Probably not being the 5th army in DOW 2 :ireful2: but the Tyranids will be an awsome addition to DOW 2.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

well, If you think about it logically, they already have chaos, eldar, space marine, ork, imperial guard, tau, necron, dark eldar, inquisition models textures and sounds so it won't be that much work for them to pretty them up and stick them in.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The voices and dialogue in that video kind of blew, especially the shite effects on the seer and marine's voices. I loved the Warp Spider part though. Brilliant, but the warp jump generator seemed a little too much like magic blink-teleporting than ripping a hole in the warp to move forward in realspace.
I can't wait to try out DoW2 though. Definitely need to try out Nids, as it's been years since I've had my fill of Zerg!


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

New ingame video and interview.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

think i may have wet myself a tiny bit, looks so GOOD!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

DROOOOOL, I can not wait to get this game, and I am already wanting the expansions!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

This all looks absolutely incredible. DOWII should definately be a major hit win it comes out with 40k players and non40k players alike. Just the graphics, the gameplay, how everything works (or how it looks like it'll work) just blows games like C&C out of the water.


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

Do u think that witch hunters will be in DOWII
As i collect nids it be will be excellent to play as them


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I vote for IG....i hope they suck but have lots of units...per unit.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I doubt you'll see witch hunters. They'd be tossed in with SoB. But then again, as DOWII is trying to focus on the combat even more than DOW with hunters and daemon hunters would be great for that purpose.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Those bugs are sneaky b***ards, cant wait to play the game :good:
If there is a 5th race then it has to be chaos. If they leave them out then i will purchase all of the Space marine stuff in my local GW and burn it! :ireful2:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

*http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3169455&p=1*


> Well, the big news, as Relic announced earlier, is that the Tyranids are the fourth and final playable race (with the rest of the playable roster being Space Marines, Orkz, and Eldar).


Uh oh, no Chaos.



*http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/900/900039p2.html*


> We're deeply committed to game quality and creating the best experience for our players as possible, so we will be focusing our full resources on one really rich and compelling Space Marine campaign experience.


Uh oh, Space Marines only.


> While we have a really rich and robust campaign planned for single-player, all of the armies that we have announced will be playable in multiplayer, including the Space Marines, Orks, Eldar and of course, the Tyranids!


Uh, oh well.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

:victory:I can not wait to get this game!!! :victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh hot damn. =)

And that means linear campaigns =))


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Honestly i dont think im going to miss chaos in DoWII i think nids will give the game enough


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I really have to disagree there Daemons. I was seriously hoping for actual Thousand Sons models finally. The lack of chaos as a playable race has dropped my interest in the game to near zero. I will probably still play it, but at the moment I couldn't honestly care less.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> I really have to disagree there Daemons. I was seriously hoping for actual Thousand Sons models finally. The lack of chaos as a playable race has dropped my interest in the game to near zero. I will probably still play it, but at the moment I couldn't honestly care less.


why not download the mod "dawn of warhammer firestorm" (No i didn't mean dawn of war its called dawn of warhammer)

it's got all 4 cult marines in it plus loads of other units for each race.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

I just downloaded that mod last night, it's really fun.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Which of the DoW games is it made for cool?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

its here http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=137763
its for DC.
To sum up, what this mod does is: 

The basic idea is that all units and weapon upgrades cost req and buildings, with the exception of HQ’s, Power Gens, and LP’s, cost power. In addtion, weapons like Power Klaws and Lascannons which punch through infantry saves with panache in TT will do exactly that in this mod. Almost everything has been converted over. Toughness / Wounds to HP...armour and invulnerable saves...weapon Strength vaules...even points to req costs.

With this system it’s far easier to add in and balance new units and weapons - and every unit feels like it’s worth every point spent on it.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

So no chaos?

No purchase lol.

Although I'm honestly not all that surprised since the big "Fuck you" codex.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos is coming in the expantion, and is getting alot of loving e.g. all 4 gods in the game.

Relic didn't include chaos because that would steal the spotlight for tyranids, but trust me their coming....and in stlye.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

mike your wrong what have i told you about lieing?!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

go home matt you don't belong in my sight...or your posts


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Now Childeren play nice.:laugh:


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

Its called Mods people, Relic likes mods. They release mod tools very quickly, and its not like we have a limited number of skilled modders.

Plus with the tech in this game, it'll look very nice, so I think its worth a buy whether or not Chaos is in this. I didn't reject buying the original DoW just because they didn't have Necrons until the second expansion.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well its about time relic put tyranids in the dawn of war2. i have heard so many people whine about tyranids not being in the DoW expansions


----------



## ChaseMacKenzie (Apr 19, 2008)

I for one am boycotting this game.

I do so on the grounds that (well as it stands) there aren't the full 9 army compliment to which the first Dawn of War can now use. To me this is a let down, they are taking stuff away from us, charging more and only upgrading graphics. This trend seems to be all too common in video games of today.

In general, sacrifice content for graphics...well I say no thanks.


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

ChaseMacKenzie said:


> I for one am boycotting this game.
> 
> I do so on the grounds that (well as it stands) there aren't the full 9 army compliment to which the first Dawn of War can now use. To me this is a let down, they are taking stuff away from us, charging more and only upgrading graphics. This trend seems to be all too common in video games of today.
> 
> In general, sacrifice content for graphics...well I say no thanks.


Why spend more money and effort on a 4-year old game, when they could just update the entire game with better, graphics, physics, gameplay amongst other things?

Plus, if they added every army into the first Dawn of War, they would need to balance stuff. The engine, and I'm in agreement with Relic/THQ here, would not do justice to the Tyranids. 

We've got a much better engine, and thats not just to do with graphics. It improves the overall gameplay by making units smarter and more alive. They won't just stand there and shoot eachother anymore, they'll take cover or go to ground.

Plus, I find it ridiculous that you think they are taking away stuff from you. They are making something better by using current gen technology, instead of using an engine over 5 years old. You want the rest of the races? Make a mod and do it yourself! The rest of us are ready for a new experience.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree, that while it is still disappointing that there will not be Chaos in the initial release, I am still very interested in the game. Frankly, I though Chaos was poorly done in the first, and they are no doubt taking the time to properly represent them. Considering the amount the added in expansions with the first game, I expect similar expansions for the second.

If your favorite team not being in the game honestly affected your purchase of this game, get over it! I wanted to play thousand sons in the first game, but I dealt with it and got a mod. In a matter of days after the game is released I guarentee someone will post some form of mod online for Chaos. They're revolutionizing the system to make your soldiers smarter and more realistic, and here you complain that you won't be able to use a daemon.

The only question affecting my purchase of the game is system requirements


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Really glad the tyranids are out. I played a mod on a friends computer but it'll obviously be much better on the actual game.


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

*orgasams* Cant wait for this game, the nids being announced just made me want this game even more!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

cooldudeskillz said:


> chaos is coming in the expantion, and is getting alot of loving e.g. all 4 gods in the game.
> 
> Relic didn't include chaos because that would steal the spotlight for tyranids, but trust me their coming....and in stlye.


I would be very interested in just how you know that.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> I would be very interested in just how you know that.


I think he's talking out his ass Wraith 

However I wouldnt be surprised if he was right. Chaos always ends up in every game.

Canadish


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to hate Chaos, but now they're growing on me:so_happy:...hope thier in it....maybe the guard will return like in the first DOW.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Whoever says these are the only races? The first game shot off with 4 and there's 4 here, but so what?
But seriously, I lost a lot of battles because I was a stuck-up asshole who didn't want to summon the Bloodthirster with the Death Guard.
Glad to see they're clearing that up


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> I would be very interested in just how you know that.


there was an interview with the relic head designer(i think with ign) and they asked where was chaos in the first game?

Jhonny erbert replied that they only wanted 1 main "bad guy" in the first game and chaos is a huge bad guy...he then went on to say that chaos will be coming in the first expantion with alot of attention and will be a huge impact on the game.



> I think he's talking out his ass Wraith


my ass knows alot thank you very much:so_happy:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anybody have an idea of what the system requirements are going to be? I'm not too worried because I just bought a new computer, but from looking at those screens, I bet this game is going to use a shitload of video memory.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I imagine it'd scale quite well, although with my PC being quite ancient by todays standards I do worry a little.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> there was an interview with the relic head designer(i think with ign) and they asked where was chaos in the first game?
> 
> Jhonny erbert replied that they only wanted 1 main "bad guy" in the first game and chaos is a huge bad guy...he then went on to say that chaos will be coming in the first expantion with alot of attention and will be a huge impact on the game.
> 
> ...


he he Fair enough then mate, sounded like a very bold claim, especially considering the games not out yet. :grin:
I'll go have a look for that interview :laugh:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I just was watching X-Play on G4 and found out that DOW 2 will not only be comming out for PC but X Box 360 and PS 2 as well.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm actually happy that chaos is out of the game, I never really liked them, they were kinda weird (especially cultists). It is good also that 3 of my armies are in the game too.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

im not buying it becase chaos isnt in it, i mean, how hard is it to just put in all the races that were in the final edition of the first one with all expansion packs, if you buy it it is like you letting them put it in your ass.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

> how hard is it to just put in all the races that were in the final edition of the first one with all expansion packs


Actually pretty hard if you have to start from scratch and don't want to make a mere rehash.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

This is not the finial version Nightmare this is just the begining. Plus Chaos is going to get alot of love in the next expansion (IE) all 4 of the Chaos legions that sounds Dame good to me.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> I just was watching X-Play on G4 and found out that DOW 2 will not only be comming out for PC but X Box 360 and PS 2 as well.


are you sure, most interviews with relic say that DoW 2 is pc exlucive, relic have been known over the years to stick to 1 gaming platform at a time.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

They anounced it at a Germen game convention.


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Its strange that relic online forums dont seem to have any mention of chaos being left out yet its said here.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

relic said the _*last*_ race in dow 2 is tyranids...but they could be lying:wink:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> This is not the finial version Nightmare this is just the begining. Plus Chaos is going to get alot of love in the next expansion (IE) all 4 of the Chaos legions that sounds Dame good to me.


Game Makers: What's with these spikey space marines?
Other game designer: I have no idea...improve their CC damage, change the voices into much better ones, and give them something crazy like berserkers.
First game maker: What about vehicles?
Game Designer: THEY SHALL HAVE NONE! TWO CHOICES MAXIMUM! FOR THE GLORY OF THE IMPERIUM!


But yeah, I've lost all interest in the game til the expansion with chaos.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

im still buying dawn of war 2, with or without chaos


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the Carnifex kill animations, the one where he uses a frog like tounge is just plain cool. It looks like this game is gonna be awesome.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Well, this game is using a slightly improved version of the Company of Heroes engine, so we're looking at DX10 gameplay. Hopefully they will have a DX9 version too, as that was playable on my computer at quite a decent graphical level (mainly high and mediums)
That was on 2 gigs of RAM and an Athlon 64 dual core 5600+ with just an in built graphics card on the mother board. I had it running just on a radeon 9550 with 512mb of RAM with a crappy single core though, so if we do see a DX9 version, it will prolly be fairly easy to run, albeit on a low setting. When it comes to DX10 though, I'm in the dark, as I refuse to upgrade to vistaids until I start hearing some good stuff about it. Hope that helps some people.


----------



## ChaseMacKenzie (Apr 19, 2008)

I refuse, REFUSE to believe that it can be so difficult to include all nine original races and then a new tenth race.

As it stands from what one can see the races (other than Tyranids) included do not differ from their original DoW counter-parts to such a great degree. Yet some people seem to feel that instead of THQ burning that midnight oil and working extra bit to bring us all the races we are entitled to, they instead shall sell out for 3 re-hashes and 1 new albeit appreciated race.

Well this loyal DoW and 40k fan of many years says no thanks. He will not shell out his money for a cop-out.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

ChaseMacKenzie said:


> I refuse, REFUSE to believe that it can be so difficult to include all nine original races and then a new tenth race.
> 
> As it stands from what one can see the races (other than Tyranids) included do not differ from their original DoW counter-parts to such a great degree. Yet some people seem to feel that instead of THQ burning that midnight oil and working extra bit to bring us all the races we are entitled to, they instead shall sell out for 3 re-hashes and 1 new albeit appreciated race.
> 
> Well this loyal DoW and 40k fan of many years says no thanks. He will not shell out his money for a cop-out.


i think your being too harsh on relic, do you know how many RTS's come out with 4 completey diffierent factions..not many. just because relic had 9 races in the first game doesn't mean they include can all of them in DOW 2. DOW 2 uses a completey diffierent engine, so they can't just transfer the old models into DOW 2, they have to start from scratch. All of the races may be included eventully, but you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ChaseMacKenzie (Apr 19, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> i think your being too harsh on relic, do you know how many RTS's come out with 4 completey diffierent factions..not many. just because relic had 9 races in the first game doesn't mean they include can all of them in DOW 2. DOW 2 uses a completey diffierent engine, so they can't just transfer the old models into DOW 2, they have to start from scratch. All of the races may be included eventully, but you'll just have to wait and see.


This is in fact my point, why are they pushing forward with the game instead of giving us all the races I feel we deserve. Why not spend the extra time and "start from scratch" if this is infact the case instead of putting out only part of what could be great.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I don't think people understand the amount of effort it takes to actually add an extra race to a RTS. Think about it. For each race, we have _completely_ different units, with no shared units. This means they need completely new frames and animations. Do you have any idea how long that takes in itself? Then you have to consider the monumental task of game balance between 9 seperate races. That's completely unheard of in games which have individual races. 

There's a reason why the original DoW has had 3 seperate expansion packs over about 4 years. It's not to staggerthe experience. It's so they can have another year or so to add just one or two new races. So to expect all 9 races in a few years of development is to be honest, a really ridiculous expectation.

Just be happy with the fact that we're actually going to be getting most of the races from the sounds of it, and that they're not just leaving it with the 4 supposed initial races.

It will be great, but you've got to be patient.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

ChaseMacKenzie said:


> This is in fact my point, why are they pushing forward with the game instead of giving us all the races I feel we deserve. Why not spend the extra time and "start from scratch" if this is infact the case instead of putting out only part of what could be great.


i would rather have them start again, and the make the game experience so much better, than have all the races in the first DOW.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

beenburned said:


> I don't think people understand the amount of effort it takes to actually add an extra race to a RTS. Think about it. For each race, we have _completely_ different units, with no shared units. This means they need completely new frames and animations. Do you have any idea how long that takes in itself?


How long it takes to add a race onto a game? Or starting from scratch?
Just adding a race really isn't all that hard for a company like relic, you've got modelers doing their thing, texturers working hard, and teams of programmers just burning the casual oils to implement it. Honestly, game balance probably takes the longest. Animations are maybe an afternoon or two worth of work for the 'less busy' ones like the 'idle' animation. I'd assume with a full team working they could churn it out in a year or so. If I had to ballpark.





beenburned said:


> Then you have to consider the monumental task of game balance between 9 seperate races. That's completely unheard of in games which have individual races.


Game balance has been very good but also a little sketchy. Space marines dominate almost any tier with a good player(minus tier zero(no barracks)). Grey knights are strong enough to best any melee unit in tier two, assault marines are just good against everything, and having more unique IC's running around than any other race is not exactly 'balance'. Though to compensate the land raider, admittedly, does kind of suck.
The balance isn't perfect, and they fix it through patches. Did you ever play winter assault? Relic units weren't capped.
Relic has a strong team on game balance, but they don't spend nearly enough time in testing. (A single harlequin could kill a greater knarloc :shok



beenburned said:


> There's a reason why the original DoW has had 3 seperate expansion packs over about 4 years. It's not to staggerthe experience. It's so they can have another year or so to add just one or two new races. So to expect all 9 races in a few years of development is to be honest, a really ridiculous expectation.


Because it was the first time around, designing each new race and feature to be implemented(Also to add 1-2 new units). And it's not asking too much of a company that made the total dawn of war experience nearly One hundred sixty dollars per person(If you bought expansions as they came)



beenburned said:


> Just be happy with the fact that we're actually going to be getting most of the races from the sounds of it, and that they're not just leaving it with the 4 supposed initial races.
> 
> It will be great, but you've got to be patient.


Statistically we're getting less than half the races. But I mean if you're excited about lackluster work ethic and staggered expansion packs to milk your wallet dry, be my guest.
Me? I'm buying the chaos expansion and nothing else til they've had about a year or two of game balance quirks and changes.

And the engine is different, but the models (for the most part) are nearly identical. I think I saw a new particle effects thing going on, and textures were touched up. But honestly they didn't "start from scratch" on this project.

And I don't mean to sound rude with any of this hahah, it's just I believe you're overestimating how lazy relic is being.


----------



## Godefroii (Jun 21, 2008)

eerrrrrrr....

Assault mrines good against everything??:
chaos beat them with-Berzerkers and possesed(and lots more thing but i think we speak only about infantry??)
Eldar-Banshees on upgrade and seer council
Tau-yea,ok they have problems 
Nekron beat them with...hmm... everything??
Imperial guards-ogryns and regular squad of guardsmens on armour upgrades and morale with priest(even with only commisar they may fight long long time with assaults..)
Orks- hmm...orks??  ok ok noobz and orks assaults
Dark eldar-wytches and warp beast (iam not sure about mandrakes)
sisters of battle-repentia squad
So...i'am not sure about assaults being good against everything 
the same with grey knights-they are doing mutch better but still they are not that good as you say 
I was playng long long time on multi with all races and only playing sisters and IG i was having problems with SM.So the are balanced.
The was only powerfull in ordinary Dow and Winter assault.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Godefroii said:


> eerrrrrrr....
> 
> Assault mrines good against everything??:
> chaos beat them with-Berzerkers and possesed(and lots more thing but i think we speak only about infantry??)
> ...


Assault marines are a tier one unit that stomps any tier one equivalent jump troop(Save upgraded raptors, than it's even). Also, carrying melta bombs, they fill in most jump troops ability to just rush and destroy a base.(They're good against all unit types. =P they're not a solve-all solution) Whereas something like rocket boiz are good at just infantry killing.

Basic necron infantry, immortals, and I think even flayed ones, will lose to assault marines.

And a single squad of grey knights with a chaplain can kill a krootox, bloodthirster, daemonprince, avatar of khaine, or possessed.

Grey knights are a tier TWO unit. A single base upgrade and two buildings are needed for their construction. Bloodthirsters are tier four relic units, only available after mostly everything is constructed. If your grey knights aren't doing well, you're charging the wrong thing, or having every soldier in the enemy army focus it's fire on you. Not to even mention the explosion attack.

On that note, I'm not sure grey knights with chaplain would beat the seer council. They'll clean house with banshees.

And I said -good- space marine players. Casual space marines usually leave themselves open to rushing. From what I can guess, you didn't play them long enough to be 'skilled' in them.

If you're talking a game-winning unit, the basic dreadnought. It'll kill any other walker in CC (Except maybe wraithlord...I think it does though), it'll clean out most regular infantry and heavy infantry. And I think their's really no way of cost-effectively dealing with it close up. (Nobz and possessed will clean it up, as will relic units, but the dreadnought will kill on average 3-4 possessed and 4-5 nobz before it's removed.) And it -will- be up close because they drop pod the damn things in. Removing the only real weakness it has(ranged fighting).

And the most powerful race in winter assault was eldar. You could fill your entire vehicle pop with fire prisms. How long ago did you play that game?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, just found this on Worthplaying.com through BOLS. The DOW II achievements for XBOX 360 might be this, but I'm thinking they're a little precise and themed to be completely false:

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Achievements (1000 points):

There Is Only War - Terminate 500 Enemy Targets. - 25G
Death from Above - Kill 20 enemies using Assault Jump. - 10G
Sweeping Advance - Kill an emey who is retreating. - 10G
Emperor's Champion - Kill a boss using only your Force Commander. - 10G
Lightning Assassin - Kill a boss in less than one minute. - 10G
Welcome to Calderis - Complete "Stand With Your Brothers" and "Retake the Hamlet." - 15G
Rant All You Will - Complete "The True Enemy." - 30G
The Cleansing Begins - Complete "The Defense of Argus Gate." - 30G
Astronomical! - Recover the data from the Astronomic Array. - 30G
Even In Death I Still Serve - Complete "Into the Hive." - 30G
Heroes of Angel Gate - Complete "Secrest of Angel Forge." - 30G
Fight to Survive - Complete Campaign on Recruit difficulty. - 40G
Hold back the Xenos - Complete Campaign on Sergeant difficulty. - 40G
Win the War - Complete Campaign on Captain difficulty. - 40G
Allies to the Cause - Complete a mission in co-op mode. - 10G
Allies to the Chapter - Complete 15 mission in co-op. - 25G
Battle Brothers - Complete the Campaign in Co-op. - 50G
Dug In - Successfully defend 5 Strategic Assets. - 10G
Massacre - Complete 10 missions in a row without failing. - 10G
Not one inch. - Defend a province without losing a single generator. - 10G
That's Close Enough - Complete a mission with only ranged weapons. - 10G
Rush 'em - Complete a mission under five minutes. - 10G
Purge the Xenos - Earn a 5 star Fury rating. - 10G
Feel No Pain - Earn a 5 star Resilience rating. - 10G
Fleet of Foot - Earn a 5 star Speed rating - 10G
The Book of Honor - Get 15 stars on one mission. - 10G
Fast Attack - Gain a second deployment in a single day. - 15G
Tireless warrior - Gain a third deployment in a single day. - 15G
Hero of the Imperium - Attain a Campaign Score of over 30,000 points. Earnable in Single Player and by the host in Co-Op. - 25G
Legend - Attain a Campaign Score of over 90,000 points. Earnable in Single Player and by the host in Co-Op. - 25G
In the name of the Emperor - Own all Strategic Assets in a Campaign. Earnable only in Single Player and by the host in Co-Op. - 20G
Elite - Max out a Combat Discipline on a squad. Earnable in Single Player and by the host in Co-Op. - 10G
Heavy Support - Reach Level 20 with one of your Squads. Earnable in Single Player and by the host in Co-Op. - 10G
Elite Strike Force - Create a 3 Player Party and Play a Ranked Multiplayer Game together. - 10G
Gladiator - Play 10 Ranked Multiplayer Games. - 25G
Wisdom of the Ancients - View a recorded game. - 10G
Veteran Victor - 100 ranked wins. - 30G
Aspect Warrior - 20 online ranked games completed with Eldar. - 20G
Angel of Death - 20 online ranked games played with Space Marines. - 20G
A proper Waaagh! - 20 online ranked games completed with Orks. - 20G
Great Devourer - 20 online ranked games completed with Tyranid. - 20G
Hail the Champion - Earn Champion rating 20 times during online ranked play. - 25G
Master of the Apothecarion - Revive your teammates 50 times during online ranked play. - 30G
Winning rush - Earn a 5 game Win streak during online ranked play. - 20G
Flawless victory - Achieve an online ranked victory with 500 victory points remaining. - 20G
Red Ones Go Fastah! - Create a Customized look for any race in the Army Painter. - 5G
Crush the Enemy - Complete Campaign on Primarch difficulty. - 40G
The Warboss - Complete "Raid Against the Warboss." - 30G
The Avatar of Khaine - Complete "The Wailing Doom." - 30G


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

ChaseMacKenzie said:


> This is in fact my point, why are they pushing forward with the game instead of giving us all the races *I feel we deserve*. Why not spend the extra time and "start from scratch" if this is infact the case instead of putting out only part of what could be great.


We don't deserve or are rightly entitled to squat! They started from scratch on a brand new game. The engine is from Company of Heroes, but it is a completely different engine than was used on the first game. It has nothing to do with being lazy, it has everything to do with NOT OVERWHELMING you. If you had every single race in 40K in the first game, you would be completely overwhelmed, and not play the game and experience it the way THQ wants you to. They won't be milking your wallet either, they will be keeping the name out there, generating interest in the franchise, which means more 40K games in the future, drawing new people to the hobby- which wil lkeep GW in business, it's a win-win for everybody who loves the 40k universe. You will get a really great game, and the company that makes everything that you need to play stays in business.


----------



## soresh (Jan 24, 2008)

Grik said:


> We don't deserve or are rightly entitled to squat! The started from scratch on a brand new game. The engine is from Company of Heroes, but it is a completely different engine than was used on the first game. It has nothing to do with being lazy, it has everything to do with NOT OVERWHELMING you. If you had every single race in 40K in the first game, you would be completely overwhelmed, and not play the game and experience it the way THQ wants you to. They won't be milking your wallet either, they will be keeping the name out there, generating interest in the franchise, which means more 40K games in the future, drawing new people to the hobby- which wil lkeep GW in business, it's a win-win for everybody who loves the 40k universe. You will get a really great game, and the company that makes everything that you need to play stays in business.


Hmmm it may get more ppl interested in TT but the thinkg that will annoy the hell out of me is that you only get to play the smurfs in singleplayer.... guess what army those new playing ppl will play???? Yeah the smurfs...i am not the only one who thinks that we have enough smurf players as it is. But then again gw wants more ppl to buy smurfs...meh


----------



## soresh (Jan 24, 2008)

for the record i have nothing against smurfs exept that its boring in my local game club with all other armies beeing smurfs.... 50 % are bloodravens


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

soresh said:


> for the record i have nothing against smurfs exept that its boring in my local game club with all other armies beeing smurfs.... 50 % are bloodravens


No, no I agree with you. But they are GW's bread and butter so that's what games are going to feature heavily.


----------



## soresh (Jan 24, 2008)

what always occured as strange to me is why gw dont try to make more races popular instead of just embracing the spacemarines more than other armies... there are armies as cool or cooler than smurfs out there but gw dont do much to promote them for larger sales


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

soresh said:


> what always occured as strange to me is why gw dont try to make more races popular instead of just embracing the spacemarines more than other armies... there are armies as cool or cooler than smurfs out there but gw dont do much to promote them for larger sales


If the cash cow isn't broke don't try to fix it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure why you'd boycott a game all because it only had 4 factions rather than the 9 from the previous games. Even if you do you'll most probably be in the minority. 


I for one will be putting money aside in order to upgrade my PC to run this smoothly (alongside other new games of course), though IF it does come out on Xbox 360 I might borrow it to see how well it works and then maybe just purchase it for the Console- though I'm not a fan RTS' on anything other than a PC.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

ChaseMacKenzie said:


> I for one am boycotting this game.
> 
> I do so on the grounds that (well as it stands) there aren't the full 9 army compliment to which the first Dawn of War can now use. To me this is a let down, they are taking stuff away from us, charging more and only upgrading graphics. This trend seems to be all too common in video games of today.
> 
> In general, sacrifice content for graphics...well I say no thanks.


Ok so let me get this straight you're boycotting a game because the game doesnt have all the stuff the older game had (after 3 expansions on an older engine)....that makes sense....:no::laugh:



ChaseMacKenzie said:


> I refuse, REFUSE to believe that it can be so difficult to include all nine original races and then a new tenth race.
> 
> As it stands from what one can see the races (other than Tyranids) included do not differ from their original DoW counter-parts to such a great degree. Yet some people seem to feel that instead of THQ burning that midnight oil and working extra bit to bring us all the races we are entitled to, they instead shall sell out for 3 re-hashes and 1 new albeit appreciated race.
> 
> Well this loyal DoW and 40k fan of many years says no thanks. He will not shell out his money for a cop-out.


Yes but they arent rehashes...they had to redesign all the units not just plug the old ones into their magical microwave of video game goodness...remember it's a whole new engine, based on the company of heros engine so there is more to each unit than just the visual effects.

We aren't entitled to anything, I dont remember seeing "The right to play all 9 races in Dawn of War II" in the US Bill of Rights or the bible or something...

But hey it's your money


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

agreed... they had to upgrade the graphics to put the nids in and to do the same with all 10 races would mean the game wouldnt be out untill what 2012 maybe 2013? and would cost a bomb with the amount of extra manhours.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't remeber where i heard it but they are doing excactly the same as DOW by releasing numerous expansions to support the other armies , and as we all know we will also now get tyranids to play with.

Ive already preordered it so i'm set :biggrin:.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes... Yes... Excellent Idea, ChaosMcKenzie - the boycotting of a Game, because it doesn't include 9 races. It includes 4.

Why?

Because of Time management. Because of Money. Because of Measure of Success.

Dawn of War is an RTS. All it's expansions are there to create Balances. Necrons? In DC they were powerful. Marines got their arse handed to them. In SS they got a huge nerf, and with the even slower walking of Flayed Ones, and the longer recharge for sending them back to the Monolith, it means they aren't hopping around all over the place.

With the severe lack of T2 Anti-tank, they're relying on Destroyers and Lords to take out Dreadnought Spam. Not good.

However, Dark Eldar in Team Games are unstoppable. Played a game with myself, (Sisters), Orks, and 2 Dark Eldar on Oasis. The Dark Eldar quickly built their Slaves, and sent them into our bases, to get the buildings built automatically, then they harrassed their early cappers with Hellions, which ass wipe on all other commanders, other than the Necrons, and Tau, due to jump, Mine, Flamer burn.

Marines are underpowered for capping. Scouts are slow, and expensive, and do low damage, and don't auto-infiltrate. Only Scarabs are slower, and they're better for Building Econ before capturing SP's.

Assault Marines are T1.5, whereas Raptors are better - faster, better at melee, and can get a speed boost, and are T1.

Quick Start Raptor Spam - try playing Annihilation as guard against 4 Players ganging up with 20 Raptor Squads each - that's 800 Raptors, that it took about 2 hours playing with a Baneblade and Shadowsword to beat. Playing Heroes though, and it saw them reach Level 16, the Shadowsword able to one shot Chaos Defilers, and the Baneblade able to spot an Infiltrated Chaos Marine squad, and then use it's Heavy Bolters to wipe them out in roughly two seconds. It's absolute insanity, and is hard to defend against.

For the record - on DoW 2 - it's unlikely to be released on a Platform immediately.

"We don't see porting a traditional PC RTS to console as a very good strategy because the controls, by definition, are incompatible with the game design. To do RTS on console right, you have to develop from the ground up and rethink what it means to have real-time-strategy gameplay"

That's from the lead developer. Sauce, please.

However, he has said that it's available now that it's slightly removed from RTS, and more into RPG.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> I for one will be putting money aside in order to upgrade my PC to run this smoothly (alongside other new games of course), though IF it does come out on Xbox 360 I might borrow it to see how well it works and then maybe just purchase it for the Console- though I'm not a fan RTS' on anything other than a PC.


They've released the system requirements for the game:
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/blogs/?p=451


> *Minimum Requirements* –
> * Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista SP1
> * P4 3.2 GHz (single core) or any Dual Core processor
> * 1 GB RAM (XP), 1.5 GB RAM (Vista)
> ...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Grik said:


> We don't deserve or are rightly entitled to squat!


I love it when video game fanatics begin saying things like this. The argument of entitlement.
First you have the people that believe game companies should make satisfying products, products they will support and upgrade, but to be honest they don't have to when you have the second kind of people.
The second kind of people will buy anything just for the namesake. They don't care about quality and how DARE you assess that companies should do anything right!



Grik said:


> They started from scratch on a brand new game. The engine is from Company of Heroes, but it is a completely different engine than was used on the first game.


Welcome to making a new good game. Please have a seat right over there.



Grik said:


> It has nothing to do with being lazy, it has everything to do with NOT OVERWHELMING you. If you had every single race in 40K in the first game, you would be completely overwhelmed, and not play the game and experience it the way THQ wants you to.


Bullcrap. Do you think they honestly believe we're all five?

"Oh shi-! I could play as space marines, elfdar, orks, chaos...or...or IMPERIAL GUARD!? *Sudden explosion*"

You'd be perfectly fine. You might notice how people can BUY a platinum edition with the game and the two GOOD expansion packs. AMAZINGLY at the low cost of $40. What was the price of the original game, no expansions? $50.00? So yeah. Bullcrap.




Grik said:


> They won't be milking your wallet either, they will be keeping the name out there, generating interest in the franchise,


So they'll give us new content like new races for free? Wow. I had this company pegged all wrong!
They could generate much more interest in the franchise with a single fantastic game. Not one "alright" game, a "Wtf happened" expansion pack, than an "AMAZING" expansion pack. Shortly followed by the "Wait did they test this at all?" Expansion pack that's broken to high hell.



Grik said:


> which means more 40K games in the future, drawing new people to the hobby-


Who will most likely play one of the races that caught their eye in the game...Now lets see...
Space Marines
Elfdar
Tyranids
Orks

Oh yes, we certainly need more nob bikers and spess mehreens. Oh! And people who don't know what nidzilla is....lovely.




Grik said:


> which wil lkeep GW in business, it's a win-win for everybody who loves the 40k universe. You will get a really great game, and the company that makes everything that you need to play stays in business.


You'll get a tested game of variable quality. After the tragedy of soulstorm how can you trust that kind of company? And stays in business? They JUST updated a game they had another company make(On the cheap) a year and a half ago. Open your eyes man.


----------



## beatandgo (May 8, 2008)

We'll, you cant be TOO demanding of a company that works their asses off on producing a high quality project that's quite accurate in terms of fluff and actions, etc.

Considering that its Relic producing the game and THQ publishing it, there will be many expansions to come. Relic is quite renowned for relentless micro-balancing and expansions. Especially since they're using the Essence engine...which is very versatile engine to manipulate in-game ^_^

Just gotta get patient, Relic isn't the kind of company that abandons a huge player base-(IG/Chaos) out in the rain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's amazing how 'accurate' the game is, yet I'm a Closed beta Tester for a 'Closer to Codex', and a 'closer to fluff' mod.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

I for one think that I will get this game because it IS half decent and I like 40k so Im fine with DOW2 be patient people.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

beatandgo said:


> We'll, you cant be TOO demanding of a company that works their asses off on producing a high quality project that's quite accurate in terms of fluff and actions, etc.


Soulstorm. It used to have horrific graphic glitches before the update.

In fluff terms:
Not every alpha legion army has a retarded khorne lord leading it.(SIIIIINDRIIIIIII! METAL BOXES!)
Retarded khorne lords are not fond of sorcerors of tzeentch.
Khorne berserkers cannot merrily walk hand-in-hand with tzeentchian flamers.

In game terms:
Defilers don't indirect fire.(Best vehicle ever on into the breach though)
Chaos has more than two vehicle choices.(Seriously we can't even get a dread? Really?)
No amount of regular troopers smacking a dreadnought will EVER touch it without krak grenades, a powerfist, etc.
Grey knights will not take down everything in the galaxy short of a pair of dreadnoughts and a lord attached to a possessed squad
Possessed are bad.


I think what you mean to say it they make an enjoyable, fun, challenging game that commonly rewards it's players. Which I totally agree with.



beatandgo said:


> Considering that its Relic producing the game and THQ publishing it, there will be many expansions to come. Relic is quite renowned for relentless micro-balancing and expansions. Especially since they're using the Essence engine...which is very versatile engine to manipulate in-game ^_^


They used to be renowned for it, than they gave soulstorm to a newer company, and changed the deadline for production a few months ahead of schedule. The newer company relayed all the problems Relic would have to fix before shipping it out and Relic ignored them in order to continue production on DoW II.

A year after the announced patch to fix the gamebreaking bugs(infinite monoliths, resources for SoB and people using Dark Eldar powersets while watching a game) they barely squeeked out one. They used to care about balancing and such and it really showed in Dark crusade(Beyond the fact a well-managed space marine player had the tools to beat anything). I can only hope they actually work through on the new DoW unlike the abondoned Soulstorm(who still has problems to this day.)



beatandgo said:


> Just gotta get patient, Relic isn't the kind of company that abandons a huge player base-(IG/Chaos) out in the rain.


And like I said before, I'm waiting for the chaos expansion, until then, y'all have fun.


----------

